# Adding a fan to fanless Series 2 Tivo



## nj_loves_tivo (Nov 20, 2004)

I have a fairly old Series 2 Tivo. It is the model that came with a single 60g hard drive. It does not have a fan.

I upgraded to a double-drive set-up and I am now getting errors that make me think my system is running hot. 

Any advice how to install a fan? I was thinking of mounting it on the upper cover.

- Tom


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

Considering the hassle factor, I'd just buy a new S2 off ebay, they are remarkably cheap.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

nj_loves_tivo said:


> I have a fairly old Series 2 Tivo. It is the model that came with a single 60g hard drive. It does not have a fan.
> 
> I upgraded to a double-drive set-up and I am now getting errors that make me think my system is running hot.
> 
> ...


Before we can give advice we need to know the model number? Very old does not cut it. Have you tried round IDE cables for better air flow? Or http://www.9thtee.com/SmartStart-DS.pdf to lower the heat at startup


----------



## nj_loves_tivo (Nov 20, 2004)

rambler said:


> Considering the hassle factor, I'd just buy a new S2 off ebay, they are remarkably cheap.


I have lifetime service contract so I don't want to just dump it if an expensive fix is available.

It is model # TiVo 60hr TCD140060.

Thanks for any thoughts,

- Tom


----------



## AV_Novice (Jan 19, 2006)

nj_loves_tivo said:


> I have a fairly old Series 2 Tivo. It is the model that came with a single 60g hard drive. It does not have a fan.
> 
> I upgraded to a double-drive set-up and I am now getting errors that make me think my system is running hot.
> 
> ...


Try www.weaknees.com and look under Parts / other parts / fans for Tivos
http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-fans.php
According to their site, your model has a replacement fan available. Also, they sell a twinbreeze bracket that has a second fan.

Finally, what does your Tivo report as it's current temperature?

Edit: Upon further reading, the model you have doesn't need the twinbreeze bracket. That model was designed for a 2nd hard drive. It does appear that their is originally a fan in your case.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Buying a fan on EBay is cheaper,make sure you match the size and rpm rating, otherwise it will be too loud. It is normally held in place by four screws.


----------



## nj_loves_tivo (Nov 20, 2004)

AV_Novice said:


> Try www.weaknees.com and look under Parts / other parts / fans for Tivos
> http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-fans.php
> According to their site, your model has a replacement fan available. Also, they sell a twinbreeze bracket that has a second fan.
> 
> ...


You are correct... I was wrong... after taking the bracket out I now see the fan... it is a different spot than my later models.

Thanks! - Tom


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The 140 has a fan on the right side of the drive bracket, which blows the air across the PSU and out.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

Right - it's not a great spot for a fan since it can't definitively pull air out of the unit. The later cases (and earlier cases, actually) with the fan mounted at the edge of the unit really do a better job of getting the heat out. But these units don't generally overheat.


----------

